# Some dog art



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I've been on a roll lately. I did these all in one day. They're really quick paintings though but still... that's a lot for me.

The first one is actually the first time I've ever drawn or painted Summer. How sad is that? There's a couple places I just noticed that needs touch up work but overall I really like it. 










Then I wanted to try a shorthaired dog so I er... 'borrowed' Luke who is owned by Becca of Ella's Leads. He's just adorable.










Those two are both primarily watercolor and ink with a touch of pencils and acrylics on top. Luke took about 2 hours and Summer took a little over 3. (I had to get her just right.

and then the quickest painting took less than 2 hours and is entirely watercolor and ink. I bet you all know who this one is...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

1 word......AWESOME!!! I wouldn't hesitate to hang any one of them pride of place here.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh Laurelin those are AMAZING! I love them all. Boy that little Mia you really captured her personality in it. All of them are just ... no words. The subtleness of the butterflies behind summer is perfection too.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG! Those are gorgeous! Keep up the good work. I love the one of Summer. Looks exactly like her.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You can send the one of Summer to me...I'll PM you my address...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice -- I really enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

You are VERY talented!!! Those are awesome! Do you take requests/orders at all?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Agree Awesome. Do you take requests?


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

That is some skill you have!! I have never been able to get the hang of watercolors. I would totally get a painting from you!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Active Dog said:


> That is some skill you have!! I have never been able to get the hang of watercolors. I would totally get a painting from you!


I can't draw a straight line (or a crooked one) so it wouldn't matter if it was water color or not.... I do love your work Laurelin.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Those are amazing Laurelin! I would love to have a painting like that of Kuma!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's another request for orders!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Those are absolutely amazing! You are very talented! As said above, they really do capture personality. It's fantastic.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Will second/third/fourth the requests/orders question. I have seen your work and you have an amazing talent. I've been looking into getting a portrait of Trent done.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

seems like you could be making quite a bit of money doing this miss lady laurelin ... i love the one of summer ... and i agree the butterflies in the background really make it perfect


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HOLY COW GAL!! I know that you are in college(?don't remember your major?)...&, I would DEFINITELY "hesitate" to say this to anyone else, but...your artwork(&, yes, I have seen other examples) is so stunning!! I USED to think that I had a creative "knack" in art, but,...you humble me. You seem to have it all kiddo!! Have you ever considered just going straight for artistic design/art (again, I am not sure what your major is)??
You have a captive audience...all you need is a webpage so that you can take orders on, &,...wow!! You could post & advertise on EVERY dog/forum type thing, & would have yrs. worth of backorders...Along w/the others, I, too, would LOVE an originial Laurerlin of my kids in a pretty pose...*bows down, & hats off to ya"...you are sooo "gifted"!!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW! That is absolutely amazing. I agree on the taking orders part..... do ya?!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in the process of trying to figure out how exactly to go about selling pieces and doing commissions. I have done it in the past but it ended up not being profitable at all. I was selling pencil work that was taking 12+ hours for $50, which I realized is ridiculous. I was barely covering my costs. 

I'm going to talk to a few friends that do commissions to see how they go about it. I can get out these pieces is at the most 3ish hours so I think it would be much more efficient to do something like that. 

WE'll see and I'll let you all know once I work everything out! 



> HOLY COW GAL!! I know that you are in college(?don't remember your major?)...&, I would DEFINITELY "hesitate" to say this to anyone else, but...your artwork(&, yes, I have seen other examples) is so stunning!! I USED to think that I had a creative "knack" in art, but,...you humble me. You seem to have it all kiddo!! Have you ever considered just going straight for artistic design/art (again, I am not sure what your major is)??
> You have a captive audience...all you need is a webpage so that you can take orders on, &,...wow!! You could post & advertise on EVERY dog/forum type thing, & would have yrs. worth of backorders...Along w/the others, I, too, would LOVE an originial Laurerlin of my kids in a pretty pose...*bows down, & hats off to ya"...you are sooo "gifted"!!!


I'm actually a math major, hahaha.  Like the most anti-art major in the world. I really wish I had gone to art school to be honest. I have no formal training and I think I could gain a lot from it. I hope to get to art school after I graduate in december. I can't see myself doing math forever.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I would commission you! After all, you have the perfect subject to practice on...Mia has so many faces and poses/positions. You are very talented and I hope you can pursue it as a career some day.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Those are fantastic - I love mixed media!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin - let us know when you figure it out. I'm completely serious about getting a portrait of Trent done by you. I've seen your pencil work and paintings and absolutely love them.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I would love a piece of Batty. You have to figure it out.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW!! Those are amazing!! Oh man, you can DEFINITELY charge more than $50 for those portraits (I know that's what you said you had sold pencil drawings for...). You must let us all know once you decide how you want work everything business-wise. You will have your fair share of customers on the forum, that's for sure!!!

Just be careful going to art school... Once competition with classmates sets in and it's all about stuff you HAVE to get done, sometimes it doesn't seem so fun anymore (I'm talking TOTALLY from a music school perspective here, hahaha). Though of course, I still love music anyway, but I know a lot of classmates who were beyond stressed all the time... Just something to keep in mind!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Laurelin - let us know when you figure it out. I'm completely serious about getting a portrait...


Ditto, those are lovely. So much personality shines through!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Laurelin, I went through the same thing when I started selling my jewelry. Then I found a book on the subject and I now use the formula listed in it for pricing my jewelry. Basically, you figure out what it costs you to produce a piece, then double it. Then you figure out an hourly wage that you will pay yourself and multiply that times the length of time it takes you to complete the piece. Add that to your expenses and there's your price. Hope that helps!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous! If I had any money I would totally want to get a painting from you.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep you already have a costumer here! Your art is amazing and I would proudly put one of your picture on my wall. Which is something that I am rather picky on lol but you have got a gift. So do let me know when you are ready to take orders!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Laurelin - let us know when you figure it out. I'm completely serious about getting a portrait of Trent done by you. I've seen your pencil work and paintings and absolutely love them.


^^^^^This. The image of Summer is especially stunning. Would love to see what you could do with Poca.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Those are magnificent! I definitely want a painting from you. Looks like when you do figure it out you are going to have quite the client base right from the get-go!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree i am very serious about getting a couple of paintings from you!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so jelious lol! you have such amazing skill in a medium I can't figure out for the life of me!


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are wonderful!!!!


----------

